# Starting excercising... again!



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello guys 

Im hoping you guys can help me, i recently broke my leg quite severly! Both bones straight through, nerve damage, arterial bleeding the works, was quite lucky to keepy my toes! And now im having pysio every week. And im just starting to walk.

I used to be quite fit, visited they gym a few times and mainly concentrated on the bike and rower.

Now with being unable to move for the first 3 weeks. I need to be eased back into it! I need back to basic advice on running. Im going to get some running shoes in a few weeks and if the pysio oks it im going to start out with a walk lol.

I need some tips if possible of any 'styles' of runs. ect

I have an aim and i want to be able to run 1 mile in 7 minutes! And eventually i want to be running 10 miles! I will do this, its a personal goal of mine but i just need a few pointers in the right direction.

Also any advice on some cheap but good running shoes, im on a tight budget at the minute, and i thank my leg break for that. No work = No money!

Thanks for any help in advance.

Pictures!


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

My advice, take it very slowly

I broke my leg last Dec, not as bad as yours tho. It took me a while to get back to running, prob 6 weeks or so, but i was running regularly before the break, so it may take you longer. Even then, i was way off the pace i was before the break. Was prob another 6 weeks before i was running "Normally" again.

There is a BIG gap between walking unaided and running. My advice is to use the treadmill, supporting your bodyweight using the bars alongside the treadmill and using that support both the pressure and running movement.

I wouldnt worry too much about running shoes just now. When you are ready, go to a running shop and get your style of running analysed. They will advise what shoes you need. Then go to Sports Direct and get them for a fraction of the price.

Good luck


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I was planning on taking it very slowly indeed! Ive just come off the crutches so finding it weird walking again, also i cant feel the bottom of my foot due to nerve damage so have to be very careful. I have another appointment with the surgeon to see how things are healing, she said i shouldnt play football ever again in her opinion, and at 20 im devastated! 

I have an addictive nature and would religiously play football 2-3 times a week and then weekends. I want to take this addictive nature and turn it to running. 

Thanks for the reply. When you say running shop i dont think there are any near me! So will be on the look out soon. Im giving my self another 12 weeks before i think ill be able to do a light jog on the treadmill. So normal addidas trainers are ok?


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

for now yeah

when you start running properly, then its worth investing in some decent shoes

is that a football injury ?


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes it is lol! it hurt a bit! Cheers for the advice buddy


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That looked nasty. Good luck with getting to your goal. I've just started running properly, so no advice from me except if you sign up to the Parkrun site you get £15 off a pair of trainers from Sweatshop, it can be used online.

http://www.parkrun.com/home.aspx
They seem to have a couple near you for when you are ready.


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats awesome  thank you very much buddy. Come to think of it my mother did this park run on our local park lol, i forgot all about it!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

How do Mr Reynolds.

How long ago did you do it?

That break was massive. A work colleague broke his and 9 months ago and that resulted in a fracture in two places. Someone landed on him playing football.

anyway he was off for about 12 weeks and has been to these exercise clinincs where they push you a bit to get back to normal.
He was advised that he shouldnt play footy for about 18 months although he isnt at all serious about it.

He has been doing a bit of running, not sure on what but even now he has some pain.
His temptation, perhaps a bit like yours, was to get back on his feet and push himself. But the reality is that if he pushed too much he could have done some more serious damage.

So take it easy.

I see you are in Leicestershire, where abouts?
For advice on shoes, there are two options that I can think off that I have been too.

In Leicester, is the http://www.leicesterrunningshop.co.uk/
This is on Clarendon Park Road. Nice guy who owns it.

Also in Loughborough, where I live, is the Running Fox
http://www.grasshopper-hosting.co.uk/runfox/Index.htm

Get to one of these if you can.
They use video to analyse your gait etc. I got both my shoes from the Running Fox, they werent cheap, £80 each but I saw it that if they felt right then the cost would ultimately be irrelevent.

Good luck!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The muscles in you midsection is where your core strength lies. Your abdominal, hips, and lower back aka your core muscles. Three exercises to strengthen your midsection (a good idea if you are re-starting an exercise regime.

1.	Side Bridge
Lie on our side with your forearm on the floor under your shoulder to prop you up, and your feet stacked. Contract your midsection and press your forearm against the floor to raise your hips until your body is in a straight line from your angles to your shoulder. Hold this position for 15 - 45 seconds and then repeat on the other side.

2. Plank with Diagonal Arm Lift
Assume a modified sit-up position with your feet shoulder width apart, forearms on the floor. Keeping your torso steady, raise your right arm forward and to the right, so that it points to two o'clock; hold for two seconds, then lower and repeat with your left arm, raising it to ten o'clock; that's one rep.

3. Single-Leg Lowering
Lie on your back with both legs extended straight up. Keeping your legs straight, lower your left leg until your foot is two or three inches off the floor. Return to the starting position, and then repeat with your right leg; that's one rep

Good luck with the recovery...take it easy---


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

alipman said:


> How do Mr Reynolds.
> 
> How long ago did you do it?
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks  and i live in Braunstone, but the girlfriend is currently living near Clarendon Park road so thats awesome! I do kinda understand that it is going to be a long old slog to getting back to it. As ill probably be back to work before i start running properly then the cost wouldnt matter as much 

I did read somewhere that everyone runs differently and there feet roll outwards etc. There where some technical terms but couldnt remember them :lol:



TOGWT said:


> The muscles in you midsection is where your core strength lies. Your abdominal, hips, and lower back aka your core muscles. Three exercises to strengthen your midsection (a good idea if you are re-starting an exercise regime.
> 
> 1.	Side Bridge
> Lie on our side with your forearm on the floor under your shoulder to prop you up, and your feet stacked. Contract your midsection and press your forearm against the floor to raise your hips until your body is in a straight line from your angles to your shoulder. Hold this position for 15 - 45 seconds and then repeat on the other side.
> ...


Thanks mate  Ive actually been given a few excersises from the pysio department at hospital and 2 out of the 3 you have suggested are on there :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Pronation, supination and all that eh?


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Have know idea of the technical terms! lol  i just do what im told


----------

